# Wathose



## fischlandmefo (26. März 2011)

Moin,sagt mal könnt Ihr mir einen Laden im Norden nennen, der hochwertige Wathosen hat? (Neopren)
Ich habe mir da eine Balzer Edition gekauft und was soll ich sagen,schon die zweite ist sowas wie undicht das geht gar nicht!!! Und das für 180 Euro (Listenpreis 230 Euro).
Meine alte Vicking hab ich schon 8 Jahre und die ist dicht.

Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

In welchem Radius denn?
Der Norden ist ja groß


----------



## fischlandmefo (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wathose*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> In welchem Radius denn?
> Der Norden ist ja groß


Ist mir egal,Hauptsache ich kann mir die Hose im Laden ansehen!
Es soll aber unbedingt was hochwertiges sein!!!

Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## donlotis (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wathose*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Meine alte Vicking hab ich schon 8 Jahre und die ist dicht.
> 
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!



Na, dann würde ich ja bei einer Vicking-Hose bleiben. 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## fischlandmefo (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wathose*



donlotis schrieb:


> Na, dann würde ich ja bei einer Vicking-Hose bleiben.
> 
> Gruß donlotis


Guter Tipp!
Aber hab mich da schlau gemacht,die sollen nicht mehr so doll sein!

Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Frühaufsteher (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wathose*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Moin,sagt mal könnt Ihr mir einen Laden im Norden nennen, der hochwertige Wathosen hat? (Neopren)
> Ich habe mir da eine Balzer Edition gekauft und was soll ich sagen,schon die zweite ist sowas wie undicht das geht gar nicht!!! Und das für 180 Euro (Listenpreis 230 Euro).
> Meine alte Vicking hab ich schon 8 Jahre und die ist dicht.
> 
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!



Moin,
hab mir vor 3 Jahren eine Scierra Tundra XP für 165 Tacken bei efishing punktde in Bremen geholt. Die ist unkaputtbar #qund schön warm, kann ich sehr empfehlen.
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## volkerm (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Hallo,

kann man Dich auf atmungsaktiv umstimmen?
Das Material hat, im Gegensatz zu vielen Werbegeschichten, die Stärken insbesondere bei kaltem Wasser.
Das klappt bestens durch das Temperaturgefälle.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## fischlandmefo (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wathose*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann man Dich auf atmungsaktiv umstimmen?
> Das Material hat, im Gegensatz zu vielen Werbegeschichten, die Stärken insbesondere bei kaltem Wasser.
> ...


Ist mir fast zu hoch;+??? Kannst ja mal erläutern...
Für neues bin ich immer zu haben!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## volkerm (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Bei kaltem Wasser, oder kalter Luft aussen, zieht die Membran das Schwitzwasser raus.
Wenn ich das Gerödel nach einem Forellentag auspelle, ist die Innenseite der Hose leicht beschlagen, das Vlies (1-2 Hosen, je nach Kälte) und die Socken sind knochentrocken.
Seit ich die Bootfoot breathable trage, habe ich nie wieder gefroren.
Im Sommer klappt das weniger, da das Temp- Gefälle zu gering ist.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## fischlandmefo (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wathose*



volkerma schrieb:


> Bei kaltem Wasser, oder kalter Luft aussen, zieht die Membran das Schwitzwasser raus.
> Wenn ich das Gerödel nach einem Forellentag auspelle, ist die Innenseite der Hose leicht beschlagen, das Vlies (1-2 Hosen, je nach Kälte) und die Socken sind knochentrocken.
> Seit ich die Bootfoot breathable trage, habe ich nie wieder gefroren.
> Im Sommer klappt das weniger, da das Temp- Gefälle zu gering ist.
> ...


Junge wie kompliziert,also ich habe da einen Freund der auch auf atmungsaktiv steht,aber im Winter bevorzugt er doch ne Neoprenhose.Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das die Isolation beider Hosen zu vergleichen ist!?
Aber ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren.
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## janko (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

ich sehe keinen vorteil mehr bei neoprenwathosen-die sind nach einem angeltag immer klatschnass-ich meine innen|kopfkrat
nimm ne atmungsaktive-hab mit denen schon im wasser gestanden, da fror das wasser am bein fest-3schichten drunter und fertig:q


----------



## volkerm (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

So ist es,

sicher dämmt Neopren.
Zum Ausgleich nimmst Du bei atmungsaktiv ein Lage Fleece mehr.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## goeddoek (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Moin fischlandmefo #h


Kommt ja auch ein bischen drauf an, worauf Du mehr Wert legst. Ich finde, je nach Nutzung, haben beide ihre Berechtigung.Ich war 'ne zeitlang auch ganz von den Neoprenhosen weg, für einige Zwecke habe ich mir nun doch wieder eine geholt  Die optimale Wathose wirst Du wohl nicht finden. Ist das doch der Fall, sag mir Bescheid 

Wenn Du viel Strecke machst, ist 'ne Atmungsaktive die erste Wahl. Robuster, wärmer und leichter zu flicken ist 'ne Neoprenwathose. Das "suppen" kann man ein bischen durch ein paar Lagen Sportunterwäsche umgehen, feucht wird die Hose trotzdem bleiben. Du hast die Feuchtigkeit nur nicht auf der Haut. Nach dem Angeln wirst Du die Neoprenhose ordentlich lüften und trochnen lassen müssen.Sobald Du mit der Atmungsaktiven im Wasser stehst, ist's vorbei mit der der "Aktivität"  Sollte man auch bedenken.


----------



## fischlandmefo (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Ich danke Euch!!!
....und such dann mal weiter;+|kopfkrat!!!

Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Zanderudo (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Hallo Leute,
Ich hatte einige Jahre eine Neopren von Behr.
Das Teil hat immer gehalten und wurde nun an einen anderen Angler verkauft.
Zu meinem SOT habe ich mir eine atmungsaktive Wathose geleistet. Heute habe ich sie getestet!
Sie sitzt einfach perfekt! ist super leicht und mit Funktionswäsche bei jeder Temperatur zu tragen.
Habe die Vision Keeper gekauft. War ein Angebot und hat mit Watschuhen nur 159€ gekostet.
Habe genau gemessen und im Internet bestellt.
Hatte Glück und das Teil passt echt super! 
In Verbindungmit der wasserdichten und atmungsaktiven Padeljacke war der Ausflug ein Erlebnis#6


Udo #h


----------



## fischlandmefo (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

So, ich hab mir heute eine Jenzi Neoprenhose zugelegt für 190 Taler. Ich werde sie dann mal testen.Zwei Kumpels haben die auch und schwören drauf. Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen damit?
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## volkerm (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Hallo Herr vom Fischland,

ich kannte bei dem Rat die Zwecke nicht; und die Saison.
In dem speziellen Fall ist sicher Neopren erste Wahl.
Viel Spass, lange Lebensdauer, und weiter Petri für Euch Tiefwater!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## fischlandmefo (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Nö Volkerma ich danke auch für Deine Tipps!!!
Aber das mit dem "Tiefwater"musst Du noch erklären???
Und wieso Herr vom Fischland? 
Du schreibst wohl gern in Rätzeln...!!??
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## volkerm (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Nein,

war nur kryptisch, ein Scherz.
Ihr watet in der frühen Saison recht tief und ausdauernd.
Das wusste ich nicht.
In dem besonderen Fall hätte ich auch zu Neopren geraten.
Ich fische meist woanders, und werfe lieber weiter, als tief zu waten.
Der Kollege aus Zingst weiß, warum.
Alles gut gemeint; maximal Spass.
Für Allround nach wie vor pro atmungsaktiv!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## fischlandmefo (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Also wenn mal atmungsaktiv, dann werde ich garantiert bei Dir nochmal um Rat fragen!
Du "klingst" doch sehr überzeugt#6.
Also Du hast die beschiebene Stelle ja schon selbst kennengelernt,wenn man da nicht so weit werfen will muss man auf die erste Sandbank und dann ist der Fisch in der 2ten Rinne nicht mehr weit...
Gruß vom Fischland nach Las Velgast...


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*



Frühaufsteher schrieb:


> Moin,
> hab mir vor 3 Jahren eine Scierra Tundra XP für 165 Tacken bei efishing punktde in Bremen geholt. Die ist unkaputtbar #qund schön warm, kann ich sehr empfehlen.
> Beste Grüße
> Der Frühaufsteher



also. wenn du ne warme suchst, ist die echt super habe selbst die tundra xp zipper, super spaktisch, und top dicht, die gabs als austausch zur tundra xp, da diese nach 5 mal fischen im schritt undicht war... aber bei den neoprenhosen gibt eh nach meiner meinung kein modell, wo man die dichtigkeit auf jahren garantieren kann...|bla:

hier ist der preis ganz ok.#6
http://www.efishing.de/sess/utn;jse...P+ZIPPER+Wathose+mit+Stiefel+=28AW-1866-SA=29

ansonsten geb ich den kollegen recht, bin auch am überlegen, ob ich auf atmungsaktiv umsteige, im winter top, aber sobald es draußen über 10 grad geht, stehst echt voll in der suppe...#q


----------



## Steinbuttt (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir heute eine Jenzi Neoprenhose zugelegt für 190 Taler. Ich werde sie dann mal testen.Zwei Kumpels haben die auch und schwören drauf. Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen damit?
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!


 
Hallo fischlanmefo,

wir hatten uns ja letztens am Wasser über die Jenzi Wathose unterhalten.|krach:

Ich bin dann letzten Do. mal nach Rostock zu Rods World gefahren und habe dort wegen der Jenzi Wathose nachgefragt.|bla:

Der Verkäufer hat mir dort dann erklärt, das Du die Hose für 190€ bekommen hast, weil Du sie als Ersatz für Deine vorrige, kaputte bekommen hast.
Normal kostet das Teil 240€ und da gibts auch keinen Preiserlaß, Jenzi hat angeblich den Preis der Hose erhöht. Das mag ich auch gern glauben, denn sie kostet nun überall 240 €.

Klar, die Hose hat ne Super-Qualität und ist auch sehr bequem (ich habe dort eine anprobiert), doch leider ist sie für mich recht kleinen Angler, bei unserem "Tiefwaten" nicht hoch genug geschnitten und wohl auch nur mit Filzsohle lieferbar, was mir als "Sandstrandangler" auch nicht so zusagt.#d
Jedenfalls habe ich die Hose erstmal nicht gekauft, denn ich möchte für eine Wathose die mir nicht 100%ig zusagt, nicht unbedingt 240€ ausgeben.#d

Momentan habe ich eine Behr "High Back" Neoprenwathose, die inzwischen schon viele Jahre ihren Dienst tut, nun aber langsam "auseinanderfällt", jedenfalls die Stiefel daran.
Damit war ich eigentlich total zufrieden#6, sie ist die hochgeschnittenste Wathose, die ich gefunden habe. Nur das sie aus 4mm Neopren besteht, machte sich im Winter manchmal bemerkbar.|krank:

Behr hat nun eine neue Neopren-Wathose rausgebracht, die aus 5mm Neopren besteht und genauso hoch geschnitten ist wie meine. Das Ding ist angeblich für Karpfenangler, aber sollte im Salzwasser ja auch gehen. Hier mal ein Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Behr-Neopren-Wat..._Angelschuhe_Stiefel&var=&hash=item92af4953da

Nun meine Frage dazu: Hat jemand diese Wathose und kann mir ein paar Auskünte dazu geben, ob das Ding was taugt?#c

Eigentlich macht sie auf mich einen guten Eindruck und sie erfüllt eben alle meinen Anforderungen an eine Neoprenwathose und ich würde sie mir ganz gern bestellen. Aber ein paar Erfahrungswerte von Anglern, die damit vieleicht unterwegs sind, würde ich doch noch ganz gerne vorher bekommen.;+

Hallo Leute|wavey:, gibts hier jemanden, der mir ein paar Auskünfte zu dieser Wathose geben kann, bin für jeden Tip dankbar!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## fischlandmefo (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Also Steinbutt,ich habe die Jenzi wircklich für 190 Taler bekommen. Die erste Wathose hatte ich damals bei einer Rabattaktion gekauft mit 20% Nachlass.Dann wurde die ja zwei mal getauscht (Balzer Edition)und nun wollte ich die Jenzi haben die ich dadurch für besagten Preis bekommen habe!!! 
Ich fand diese auch etwas "kurz" aber ich hatte die Wahl zw.Größe 44u.45 und da gibt es auch bei der Länge einen Unterschied.
Ich hab dann die 45-er genommen...ich ziehe immer ein paar Socken mehr an.
Im vergleich zu meiner Alten ist sie ca.3cm kürzer(reicht mir aber).
Geh doch mal in Wustrow in den Angelladen vielleicht wirst Du ja da fündig....!!!

Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Steinbuttt (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Also Steinbutt,ich habe die Jenzi wircklich für 190 Taler bekommen. Die erste Wathose hatte ich damals bei einer Rabattaktion gekauft mit 20% Nachlass.Dann wurde die ja zwei mal getauscht (Balzer Edition)und nun wollte ich die Jenzi haben die ich dadurch für besagten Preis bekommen habe!!!
> Ich fand diese auch etwas "kurz" aber ich hatte die Wahl zw.Größe 44u.45 und da gibt es auch bei der Länge einen Unterschied.
> Ich hab dann die 45-er genommen...ich ziehe immer ein paar Socken mehr an.
> Im vergleich zu meiner Alten ist sie ca.3cm kürzer(reicht mir aber).
> ...


 
Hallo Jan,

danke für Deinen Tip! #6
Ich werde mal in Wustrow schauen, was die dort so im Angebot haben!

Da ich Schuhgröße 41 habe, nehme ich eine 42/43 bei Wathosen. Diese ist dann sicher noch etwas kürzer!?

Bei Rods World hatte ich die 44 anprobiert und die war viel zu groß.#d

Ich mit meinen 1,68m bin eben auch kein Riese und kam oft nur wegen meiner hochgeschnittenen Behr-Wathose auf die Sandbank.

Wenn jetzt hier nicht noch ein paar Angler auftauchen, die mir "händeringend" von der Behr "Red Carp" abraten, werde ich mir diese wohl demnächst bestellen.#6

Und selbst wenn diese nur halb solange hält wie die Jenzi, hat sie ja auch nicht mal die Hälfte gekostet. Und meine jetzige Behr hat schon einige Jahre auf'm Buckel und wurde oft derb strapaziert, da ich sie zB. auch zum Brandungsangeln trage. 

Gruß Heiko

PS: Ich will heut Abend nochmal los und Mittwoch früh bis über Mittag, bevor das "Ostergeschäft" beginnt. Vieleicht sieht man sich ja?|wavey:


----------



## fischlandmefo (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Kannst ja mal bescheid sagen wenn Du wieder was aus der Ostsee gezogen hast!
Ich kenne das mit dem Ostergeschäft,geht mir da genau wie Dir!
Aber wenn die "Urlauberwelle" wieder abgeflacht ist sehen wir uns bestimmt mal, und dann gibts einen Wathosenvergleich....
Gruß vom Fischland!!!
Ps. Bin morgen den ganzen Tag auf Rügen....Wathose testen...#6!!!


----------



## Steinbuttt (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal bescheid sagen wenn Du wieder was aus der Ostsee gezogen hast!
> Ich kenne das mit dem Ostergeschäft,geht mir da genau wie Dir!
> Aber wenn die "Urlauberwelle" wieder abgeflacht ist sehen wir uns bestimmt mal, und dann gibts einen Wathosenvergleich....
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!
> Ps. Bin morgen den ganzen Tag auf Rügen....Wathose testen...#6!!!


 
Hallo Jan,

war gestern Abend erst auf "unserer Stelle", da war sehr hoher Wasserstand. Ich hatte da null Chancen auf die Sandbank zu kommen.#d

Bin dann mal einges weiter östlich gefahren, dort kam man sehr gut auf die Sanbank. 
Leider hatte ich eine 3/4 Stunde durch das rumfahren verloren und war erst gegen 19.30 am Wasser, das momentan extrem klar ist. Trotzdem hatte ich kurz nach 20.00 Uhr einen "Anfasser", ließ aber sofort wieder los.

Es wurde dann sehr schnell dunkel, ich probierte dann noch bis kurz nach 21.30 Uhr, ob es vieleicht schon den ersten Dorsch zu fangen gibt, war aber nix mehr zu kriegen.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Petri Heil auf Rügen!#6 Hol ordentlich was raus!!!#:

Gruß Heiko


----------



## fischlandmefo (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Moin Heiko,den ganzen Tag habe ich und ein Kumpel auf Rügen gekämpft....nichts gar nichts;+#d:c!!! 
Das Wasser war auch auf Rügen absolut glasklar.
Ich habe bei keinem Angler auch nur einen Fisch gesehen.
Alle waren ratlos ;+?!!!
Bevor der Horni kommt klappt das aber bestimmt noch mal mit ner Mefo.
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Steinbuttt (20. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Moin Heiko,den ganzen Tag habe ich und ein Kumpel auf Rügen gekämpft....nichts gar nichts;+#d:c!!!
> Das Wasser war auch auf Rügen absolut glasklar.
> Ich habe bei keinem Angler auch nur einen Fisch gesehen.
> Alle waren ratlos ;+?!!!
> ...


 
Hallo Jan,

hier bei mir das Gleiche.
Montag Abend gegen 20 Uhr einmal die Rute krumm ... und wieder ab! Das wars!#d

War heute Vormittag nochmal auf "unserer Stelle" von 10 - 14Uhr. Das gleiche Ergebins: gegen 11.30Uhr einmal kurz die Rute krumm...und wieder ab:c. Mehr war nicht zu kriegen.
Auch die anderen haben die letzten Tage ebenfalls nüscht gekriegt, auch nicht in Ahrenshoop!

Denn auch hier ist das Wasser sowas von glasklar...wie im Aquarium! 

So richtig weiß ich auch nicht woran das liegen mag#c, hier ein paar von meinen Theorien::
-Enweder die Mefos sind momentan satt...die paar Fische die in letzter Zeit raus kamen, spukten haufenweise Tobse aus. Und sind deshalb nicht mehr so gierig auf unsere Imitate?#d
-Oder bei dem klaren Wasser merken sie einfach zu schnell, das "die Sache einen Haken hat"?|bigeyes
-Oder beides zusammen???

Morgen Vormittag habe ich nochmal frei und werde es noch einmal probieren, diesmal fahre ich mal weiter östlich!?!
Mal sehen ob da was geht?

Wie Du schon sagst, das wird schon noch mal klappen!!!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## volkerm (20. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Hallo Heiko,

das Phänomen hatte ich mit meinem Freund auf Rügen auch.
So lustlose Bisse.
Und exakt Deine Theorie kann ich bestätigen.
Ich konnte eine verwandeln; schon beim Abhaken kamen da Tobis raus.
Die sind knüppelsatt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Steinbuttt (20. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> das Phänomen hatte ich mit meinem Freund auf Rügen auch.
> So lustlose Bisse.
> ...


 
Hallo Volker,

genau das höre ich momentan von anderen Anglern auch.

Im Wasser wimmelt es aber im Moment auch an Futter/Fisch.
Ständig sieht man beim Angeln Sandaale oder Heringe an der Oberfläche "wuseln".

Laß mal wieder richtig Wind aufkommen und wenn das Wasser danach dann leicht trüb ist, dann fangen wir auch sicher wieder besser!#6

Noch ist die Saison nicht zu Ende!#d Da geht bestimmt noch was!#6


Gruß Heiko


----------



## fischlandmefo (20. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Also auf Rügen hab ich nur auf einer Stelle einmal einen großen Schwarm Tobis gesehen!
Sonst überall wie ausgestorben....!!!
Vielleicht ist das "Futter" ja auch weiter draussen unterwegs;+???
Aber auf jeden Fall glaube ich das die Mefos bei dem kristallklaren Wasser den "Braten" riechen und keine Lust haben auf ein Blechfischlein mit Drilling #d!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Steinbuttt (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Ich war heute mal weiter östlich am Strand ... nach 2 1/2 Stunden habe ich aufgegeben.
Das Wasser war so klar, das man durch die Polbrille den Blinker schon auf ...zig Meter Entfernung rankommen sah.|bigeyes

Und natürlich tat sich überhaupt nichts!#d

Das Wasser war heut ein "tolles Aquarium", ständig schwammen Stichlinge, kleine Heringe und richtig große Sandaale um mich herum. Auf ca 10-15m zogen immer wieder Flundern vorbei, hätte ich anstatt der Blinkerpeitsche lieber meine "Seaquiver" mit Buttlöffel und Naturköder mitgenommen!

Naja, über Ostern muß ich arbeiten und bin mir sicher, am Wasser im moment nicht all zu viel zu verpassen. Nächste Woche gehts dann wieder los und dann hoffentlich auch wieder erfolgreicher!#6

Ich wünsche euch schöne Ostern und allen die mit der Angelrute unterwegs sein werden viel Petri Heil!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## volkerm (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wathose*

Moin,

ich denke- wer weiss es schon- nach Windlage die Stellen suchen, wo Suppe auf Klarwasser trifft.
Etwas Besseres fällt mir momentan nicht ein.

Grüße

Volker


----------

